# Disponible à la vente combien de temps après l'event?



## stéphane83 (29 Février 2012)

Salut,
Le prochain iPad sera révélé le 7 mars prochain.
De mémoire je ne sais plus en combien de temps celui ci sera disponible à la vente après son annonce.
Donc, si l'ipad est présenté le 7 mars, il sera disponible à la vente à partir de quand en France ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Donc, si l'ipad est présenté le 7 mars, il sera disponible à la vente à partir de quand en France ?


On peut espérer qu'Apple aura des stocks suffisant pour le monde => donc dispo de suite (surtout via l'Apple store )

Mais avec Apple rien n'est jamais si simple
Si pas assez de stock; Apple privilégie les USA; donc en Europe on attend.
Ou alors pas assez de stock tout court : donc tout le monde attend.

Pour avoir une réponse à ta question, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre l'annonce officielle


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Février 2012)

Ma boule de cristal me dit... Comment veut tu qu'on, sache?

Seul quelques cadres très hauts placés chez Apple ont cet info, qui ne sera pas diffusé sur le net...


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Février 2012)

Non mais on doit pouvoir avoir une idée par rapport aux sorties du passé.
Je ne me rappelle plus mais l'année dernière par exemple, l'iPad 2 était disponible combien de temps après l' event?
Je vais paraitre pour un ignorant mais je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne ce système des keynotes ou events...
Parfois, les nouveautés sont en vente très rapidement ou parfois moins...


----------



## Pomologue (29 Février 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ma boule de cristal me dit... Comment veut tu qu'on, sache?
> 
> Seul quelques cadres très hauts placés chez Apple ont cet info, qui ne sera pas diffusé sur le net...


Ca continue à ce que je vois ;-)

@Stéphane83: Apple a en général l'habitude de rendre disponible les appareils présentés très rapidement, surtout par rapport aux autres acteurs du marché. Il n'y a qu'avec le premier iPad qu'elle a pris son temps (désolé, je ne me rappelle pas du temps exact), mais c'était parce qu'elle avait une grosse longueur d'avance sur la concurrence et que donc elle pouvait très largement se le permettre.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Février 2012)

Moi je dirais 8 jours 4 heures 33 minutes et 45 secondes.....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Parfois, les nouveautés sont en vente très rapidement ou parfois moins...



Tu as répondu tout seul...


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Donc 8+4+33+45 = 90
> 
> 9+0 = 9
> 
> 9 jours plus tard, j'arrondis, il va sortir 9 jours après le 7 mars aux U.S.A. Le 16.03. En plus ça tombe un vendredi, comme l'an dernier en France, le vendredi c'est le jour de sortie des iPad's.





Le vendredi c'est le jour du poisson pas de l'Ipad!!!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

J'espère qu'il sera disponible la semaine prochaine surtout si retina il y a...


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Non, il vaut mieux attendre deux semaines de plus, le temps que la colle des écrans ait bien séché, sinon c'est retour S.A.V pour tâches jaunes.


Oh!  Un nouveau post à ce sujet va donc s'ouvrir! 
Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2012)

Il faut savoir si la question concerne les premiers appareils disponibles à la vente, ou les premiers appareils expurgés des défauts de jeunesse...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




Lefenmac a dit:


> Le vendredi c'est le jour du poisson pas de l'Ipad!!!!!


 
et le lundi c'est ravioli...
donc ça réduit le nombre de possibilités!


----------



## MacSedik (2 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut savoir si la question concerne les premiers appareils disponibles à la vente, ou les premiers appareils expurgés des défauts de jeunesse...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------
> 
> ...



comme r e m y, je pense qu'il faut voir si les défauts de jeunesse durent un moment ou pas, bref c'est toujours la même histoire avec Apple... 
Pour l'iPad 1, annoncé le 27 janvier 2010 (cette date restera gravée longtemps dans ma mémoire ) pour un lancement aux US le 5 avril (je crois) et finalement dispo en France le 28 Mai 2010...
L'iPad 2 : annoncé le 2 mars 2011 pour une sortie le 28 mars 2011 (si mes souvenirs ne me font pas défaut). 
iPad 3 : annonce le 7 mars 2012 sortie en France le 30 mars 2012? (Apple sortant sa tablette à chaque fois un vendredi! )


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Mars 2012)

Je viens de regarder ma facture de l'ipad 2 : elle date du 25 mars 2011.
Donc on peut tabler sur une même période de sortie :
L'event en début de mois pour une sortie en France vers la fin du mois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> comme r e m y, je pense qu'il faut voir si les défauts de jeunesse durent un moment ou pas, bref c'est toujours la même histoire avec Apple...
> Pour l'iPad 1, annoncé le 27 janvier 2010 (cette date restera gravée longtemps dans ma mémoire ) pour un lancement aux US le 5 avril (je crois) et finalement dispo en France le 28 Mai 2010...
> L'iPad 2 : annoncé le 2 mars 2011 pour une sortie le 28 mars 2011 (si mes souvenirs ne me font pas défaut).
> iPad 3 : annonce le 7 mars 2012 sortie en France le 30 mars 2012? (Apple sortant sa tablette à chaque fois un vendredi! )



Macsedik tu es dans les temps!


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Mars 2012)

Selon un article des Inrocks : sortie US le 9/03 et en France le 23/03.


----------

